# Want to see my workshop?



## zajanatural (Sep 7, 2008)

I am being featured this month on Etsy and I had to take some pictures of the workshop:

http://flickr.com/photos/zajanatural/se ... 167845647/[/i]


----------



## Lane (Sep 7, 2008)

AWESOME! Congrats!! ♥


----------



## Deda (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm having serious FO Envy!


----------



## kwahlne (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow......now THAT is soap  heaven....!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## zajanatural (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## mare61 (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!! This place is amazing. Congratulations!!


----------



## digit (Sep 7, 2008)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> Wow......now THAT is soap  heaven....!  thanks for sharing!



Uh-huh!!!! What she said!!!!    I am having total workshop envy. Can I come hang out at your place for awhile?

Now I have to clean the keyboard AND change my shirt because I have been seriously drooling. Max soap porn!!! 

I still have my Geisha soap bar in the living room. Really, I do! I am so enamored with it.    

Digit


----------



## IanT (Sep 7, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> kwahlne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeaaaaaaaaaaahhhh i feeeeeeeeeeel that too! 

wish i was in a room like that!


----------



## zajanatural (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you so much   I am glad you enjoyed the pics!  I will let you know once the feature is up on Etsy!


----------



## digit (Sep 9, 2008)

Please do keep us updated. Even though I love to visit and look anytime.   

Digit


----------



## boopie (Sep 9, 2008)

I love it; all the bookshelves for supplies; it's my dream!


----------



## Lathergirl (Sep 9, 2008)

Absolutely Awsome!!  All that YUMMY soap!!


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow you are gifted. Totally awesome!


----------



## spotts71 (Oct 1, 2008)

zajanatural said:
			
		

> I am being featured this month on Etsy and I had to take some pictures of the workshop:
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/zajanatural/se ... 167845647/[/i]




wow I just went thru there and its great!


----------

